# 2CAudio Announces BREEZE, Holiday Pricing, & The PERFECT STORM Bundle



## Andrew Souter (Dec 27, 2010)

FOLLOWING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF AETHER, 2CAUDIO ANNOUNCES BREEZE: A PRISTINE ECO-CONSCIOUS, TRUE-STEREO REVERB OPTIMIZED FOR EXTREME EASE OF USE AND EFFICIENCY

FULL PRODUCTION INFO & DEMO

http://www.2caudio.com/products/breeze/

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF A GIANT

2CAudio's Aether is an award-winning, ultimate quality, self-modulating algorithmic reverb, which delivers unprecedented levels of fidelity and programmability. It has been nominated for, and won numerous industry awards, including most recently the 2010 Sound on Sound Annual Award, and the 2010 EM Editor's Choice award. Its huge list of industry-first advances have made it the go-to reverb of choice by many of the industry's top engineers and producers.

Breeze is Aether's pristine eco-conscious cousin. Breeze focuses on simplicity, efficiency, and economy.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
SIMPLICITY

It's a Breeze to use! Literally. Breeze offers an innovative, minimalist GUI design that focuses on instantly communicating the most important preset information to the user, and summarizing this information graphically in two aesthetically pleasing and intuitive graphical displays. Macro controls combine many complex, behind-the-scenes DSP parameters into a beautifully compact set of nine knobs and four sliders. Parameter ranges and scaling are optimized to make it almost impossible to create a bad sounding preset. Signal gain has been meticulously balanced to the point of making the need to adjust the gain control almost obsolete, leaving users with one less thing to worry about and free to focus on more important details. It is quite simply a Breeze to find the perfect settings for any given source material.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
EFFICIENCY

Pack Light. Travel Far. Feel the Breeze. Breeze has been highly optimized to reduce CPU usage as compared to Aether and other products in the market. Breeze is furthermore designed to intelligently use only as much CPU power as is absolutely required for a given preset, and automatically disables various parts of the algorithm when not required to conserve energy. Breeze also offers an additional "Hi-Lo" switch to further push efficiency into even deeper shades of green. Breeze is the ideal reverb choice for laptop use, and live performance. When used with current top-of-the-line studio workstations, over 500 instances of the plug-in can be run in real-time depending on settings.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
ECONOMY

Breeze has a modest MSRP of $149.95. All plug-in formats are included at this price.

To make purchasing even more of a Breeze, a special limited-time holiday introduction price of $99.95 is available until the end of the year. This offer expires January 01, 2011.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
ADDITIONAL SPECIAL FEATURES

Breeze shares some things in common with its older cousin, Aether, but it also has many differences, and brings a few exciting new things to the table that have yet to be implemented in Aether including:

* A new advanced true-stereo mode that differs from anything in Aether
* A new bi-polar Density control that provides the ultimate flexibility ranging from absolute sparsity to almost instantaneous maximal density
* A Contour control to allow users to customize the attack characteristics of, and impart additional timbral variations on, the reverb
* An evolved modulation scheme that offers both lush, larger-than-life, chorus-like, random pitch modulation as well as newly-developed more conservative methods, that are more in line with the behavior of real-world acoustic spaces

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
SUPPORTED FORMATS & AVAILABILITY

Breeze supports:

VST and RTAS hosts on Windows XP and Windows Vista, and Windows 7
Audio Units, RTAS, and VST hosts running on Mac OSX.4, OSX.5, and OSX.6

Breeze is available in both 32bit and 64bit formats for the Windows VST platform. All other formats are currently 32-bit only, though additional 64-bit formats are in development.

Orders are handled via download at the Galbanum web-store at this time. All products are available immediately.

http://galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=82 (http://galbanum.com/shop/product_info.p ... ucts_id=82)


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
2CAUDIO COMPANY BACKGROUND

2CAudio is a sister company of Galbanum founded by Andrew Souter and Denis Malygin. It develops industry-leading audio plug-ins in VST, AU, and RTAS formats. Its primary focus is on spatial processing, advanced creative effects, and other future-forward ideas. The 2CAudio corporate motto is: Convergent Creative Precision.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: 2CAUDIO ANNOUNCES BREEZE, HOLIDAY PRICING, & THE PREFECT STORM BUNDLE*

2CAUDIO ANNOUNCES THE PERFECT STORM BUNDLE AND SPECIAL END-OF-THE-YEAR HOLIDAY PRICING ON ALL PRODUCTS

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
THE PERFECT STORM BUNDLE

The 2CAudio Perfect Storm Bundle consists of Aether, Breeze, the Aether Integrity Expansion, and the Aether Creativity Expansion.


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
PRICING & HOLIDAY PROMOTION

The MSRP of the 2CAudio Perfect Storm Bundle is $349.95. This price will take effect January 01, 2011.

Currently 2CAudio is offering special end-of-the-year holiday pricing on all products, including all new products. Prices are as follows:

Aether: $199.95 (Save $50)
Breeze: $99.95 (Save $50)
Perfect Storm: $299.95 (Save $150 as compared to purchasing all products separately)
Aether Preset Expansions: $24.95 (Buy one, get one free, save $15 to $25)

This special pricing is time-limited and expires on January 01, 2011.

The Perfect Storm order page is:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=83 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=83)



////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
PRODUCTION INFO & DEMO

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/
http://www.2caudio.com/products/breeze/
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/presets.html


2CAudio's Aether is an award-winning, ultimate quality, self-modulating algorithmic reverb, which delivers unprecedented levels of fidelity and programmability. It has been nominated for, and won numerous industry awards, including most recently the 2010 Sound on Sound Annual Award, and the 2010 EM Editor's Choice award. Its huge list of industry-first advances have made it the go-to reverb of choice by many of the industry's top engineers and producers.

Breeze is Aether's pristine eco-conscious cousin. Breeze focuses on simplicity, efficiency, and economy. Breeze is the ideal reverb choice for artists and musicians who do not necessarily need the ultimate flexibility and complexity of Aether. Breeze is ideal for laptop use and live performance. Breeze also offers exciting new features that are not yet found in Aether, and are uncommon in low-CPU offerings. These include: a newly-developed, advanced True Stereo mode, intelligent automatic gain compensation, Density and Contour controls, and an evolved modulation scheme.

The Aether Integrity Expansion is a collection of 160 new, professionally designed presets for Aether 1.5. It focuses on ultra-realistic halls, chambers, rooms, churches, and small instrument spaces. It is designed to show just how good Aether 1.5 can be for traditional reverb applications in classical, folk, jazz, pop, rock, and acoustic music production. The Aether Integrity Expansion is designed to go head-to-head with the biggest names in hardware reverbs, and decisively prove Aether is just as capable of excelling at subtleties, as it is in pushing things to the extreme.

The Aether Creativity Expansion is a collection of 150 new, professionally designed presets for Aether 1.5. It is designed to further Aether's lead in the FX-reverb category by utilizing Aether 1.5's new features to achieve cutting edge spatial effects and environments. It focuses on thematic presets, huge spaces, and FX which are designed to elicit an emotional response from artists and performers who use Aether as a creative tool and compose directly into it. All Aether Integrity Expansion presets are designed to become a large part of the performance and transform it into something entirely otherworldly.


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys,

I rarely post just for the sake of unbridled enthusiasm, but I gotta ask - have any of you tried this thing?!? I downloaded the demo yesterday as I'm always on the hunt for really good reverbs... this thing is insanely good!

I spent much of the day comparing it to the Lex PCM/LXP bundles (which, IMO, nothing can touch), and I've been able to make them sound scarily similar. I'll happily provide a side-by-side screenshot if you're interested...

For $149 it's a steal - at the $99 sale price it's just plain stupid to NOT check it out. If you already have either Lex bundle you're already set for this quality level. If you don't and/or those are out of reach financially, do yourself a favor. Even if you do though, this thing has some really cool aspects to it...

Alright, back to work. Just thought I'd give a heads up since nobody here seems to be talking about this! And no, I have no association with 2c Audio whatsoever...

Happy New Year,


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 30, 2010)

too bad. i think relab is good. although the presets where not that good and to get close to the lexicom took a long long time.. for a preset at least. 
the pcm is just way to expensive. its sure good but not 10x the others. 
the next one to try is the flux one... which is at the pcm price. >8o 
ill see if i can redo your breeze patch with the demo. '

so does this brezze is a light version of the aether?


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, the Relab 480 is fine, but I found the same things to be true: it's capable but with lackluster presets, not as easy to edit, comparatively expensive, etc. Breeze can easily hold its own against it and then some, and for significantly less $$$. I've also noticed Relab is taking forever to get stuff to market after it's been announced...

As for the PCM bundle, the price is certainly prohibitive at first glance. However, considering it's a 1:1 port of Lexicon's best algorithms (all found in the PCM96) at half the cost of that box, I think it's a steal. Not to mention it's so CPU-friendly you can run dozens of instances without breaking a sweat - you can only run one instance of hardware  I do wish it were cheaper, but part of me likes the fact that it's aimed at the pro market and not every kid has it. Well, legally anyway...

From what I've read on the 2c site, Breeze is NOT "Aether lite" - it's a whole different flavor. There's certainly a family resemblance, but I gotta tell you, I spent a while comparing them both yesterday and I much prefer Breeze. Apparently I'm not alone - there's a gearslutz thread about it as well.

Anyway, it's great to have options like these!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 30, 2010)

2cAudio Breeze is an incredible find actually. With its true stereo architecture and chameleon behavior, plus low CPU hit, its really versatile. Hats off to Jim who created a superb initial preset that emulates that Abbey Road Lex sound. (see attached)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2010)

Just grabbed it.
Really good. Much better than some similar price point reverbs recommended here a while back...

Thanks for the preset Frederick!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 30, 2010)

too bad its not mac 64 bit. oh well. slowly.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep - 32 bit, and I had to change to 32 bit logic for it to scan in the first place, though that's obviously a logic issure rather than a breeze one ...

Just adding that I went and bought it - it really is gorgeous


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes indeed, thanks Frederick for turning that screenshot into a useable preset! That was just a starting point that felt like that Abbey Road ballpark, but I've been making progress on some that are even better and category-specific. I'll be sure to post a handful of them when I have them tweaked to my satisfaction!

Thanks to Andrew & co. for developing a great product at an incredible price!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 & thanks for sharing your presets :wink:


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Just demoed Breeze and compared to EOS which I already owned, and found Breeze to be more "3D" if that makes sense, while EOS was more focused. Interesting, as I could see uses for both, but I prefer Breeze's sound overall. 

I'll probably have to get this as it would become my go-to Algo reverb, but its hard when so many things are calling to me. Breeze, CineOrch, Tonehammer Choirs, EWQLSC Update... :shock:


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 31, 2010)

Shame no 64 bit version for mac yet, I'd probably be willing to pull the trigger if I had word that it was on the way soon.


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 31, 2010)

Fellas,

Try this preset on brass for early reflections - especially nice for any Williams-esque staccato parts. Then add that previous hall preset on the stereo bus to taste - instant Abbey Road! Well, almost...


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 31, 2010)

In case anyone's sitting on the fence, I threw together a little snippet you'll all recognize, comparing Breeze to the Lex Hall algorithm. Apparently we can't post WAVs here, so it's over at gearslutz:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/6167977-post185.html

Enjoy!

p.s. ignore the mockup itself (if you can call it that) - I threw it down in 3 minutes


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cool comparison. I must say I liked the LXP version better. It just seemed fuller and actually made the "mockup" sound better. Breeze was good, dont get me wrong, but not AS good IMO. Obviously for the price difference though, you can get pretty close with Breeze.

Still didn't pull the trigger on it yet. Will have to try the presets you provided here. Hopefully they load...


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 31, 2010)

whinecellar @ Fri Dec 31 said:


> In case anyone's sitting on the fence, I threw together a little snippet you'll all recognize, comparing Breeze to the Lex Hall algorithm. Apparently we can't post WAVs here, so it's over at gearslutz:
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/6167977-post185.html
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

Thanks a lot for providing this quick comparison, much appreciated!

Between the two example I actually prefer Breeze

Thanks also for starting the conversation and get the ball rolling... I decided to buy Breeze after testing it and reading some of the feedbacks here.

I was just wondering if it would be possible to use the two extra Aether space libraries that are sold separately in Breeze.

Happy New 2011 to all,

Max


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 31, 2010)

CRAP!! I cant decide if I need Breeze or not!! I didn't like it in my rock music setting, but it kicks butt in an orchestral setting. However, I plan on writing more rock music this year, and IK multimedia's Hall, though a little more "cloudy" than Breeze, still gets the job done for Orchestral fairly well with tweaking. To add to the confusion, I just got the UAD EMT 250 for free for upgrading my card and haven't had a chance to really play with it yet....

SOMEONE HELP ME!! I hate timed sales, they usually get me to buy things I end up not needing!!!


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately only you can help yourself in this case  Did you go through Breeze's presets and try some options for a rock context? I'd be shocked if there wasn't something that would at least be a great starting point.

Everything has its strengths for sure, and I think my excitement here is in finally finding something that gets me into that "Lex-like" flavor for orchestral work - at only $99.

As for the comparison, listen specifically to the verb tail decay - the Lexicon is more grainy & textured, while Breeze is smoother (in a good way) - at least to my ears anyway. More specifically, the Lex LXP bundle doesn't let me edit the HF decay envelope to match what I can get out of Breeze; only the PCM bundle gives me that kind of control. But again, that's 15x the price of Breeze, and uses iLok (Breeze can run on any/all of your machines simultaneously from what I gather in the license agreement).

Food for thought...


----------



## tripit (Dec 31, 2010)

Picked this up in the 11th hour of the sale - great sounding verb for the price.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 1, 2011)

I picked this up myself last night also....I'm so glad I read this thread. I've been looking to pick up a nice algo verb at a decent price for a while and this product is absolutely stunning for the cost.


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 2, 2011)

Good news guys - Andrew extended the sale until January 10. If you missed out, you've got another shot!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's great news... I've been suffering from a very nasty sinus infection for a couple of weeks now, my ears are so clogged I can not make any kind of evaluation of anything - VERY FRUSTRATING!!! Anyway, I'm sorely tempted to just buy Breeze, but I would like to hear it first, so now I have 8 days for the Doctor to fix my ears before I miss out.


----------

